# Spoons



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

My favorite spoon is the bearded clam. I don't tie so just buy them, You can find them online....I actually get them at my local fly shop at home in Idaho. They actually carry a fair number of saltwater patterns.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> My favorite spoon is the bearded clam. I don't tie so just buy them, You can find them online....I actually get them at my local fly shop at home in Idaho. They actually carry a fair number of saltwater patterns.


Is that the company name? Or name of the spoon?


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Very easy to make using fake fingernails. http://www.noreast.com/fly/patterns/nail.cfm


----------



## Wrathkhan (Mar 18, 2013)

If you are looking for a spoon you should check out the Waldner Spoon. In my opinion the best spoon out there and is a true work of art. Rich is a master and spent years developing them. They have a fantastic wobble and fish absolutely crush them.


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

Spoons are for eating, not flyfishing


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> If you are looking for a spoon you should check out the Waldner Spoon. In my opinion the best spoon out there and is a true work of art. Rich is a master and spent years developing them. They have a fantastic wobble and fish absolutely crush them.


Yes i have 7 Waldner spoons. 

They are the best


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Spoons are for eating, not flyfishing


Ok great thanks


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

Just fooling around, 
You already have the best spoons made. 
Dupree super spoons are some nice ones too












http://www.blackflyfishingstore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=206_251


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Just fooling around,
> You already have the best spoons made.
> Dupree super spoons are some nice ones too
> 
> ...


I need to get some Dupree spoons. Those look nice

Thanks


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The bearded clam is a pattern of Solitude Fly Company. Here is a link. I am pretty sure they carry this fly at Bass Pro Shops too.

http://www.solitudefly.com/product.aspx?productcode=SW013


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> In my opinion the best spoon out there and is a true work of art.


Yep, and they're priced accordingly! Great spoons though. They will sink like a rock, which isn't always what you want, so I always carry the slow sinking Kirk Spoon for those occasions. Kirk Dietrich is given credit for this spoon. He continues to tie these up for the old school LA guides (Mark Brockhoeft and Blaine Townsend), but now he uses some lead to get the fly down a bit more. When the reds require longer leads, I like a slow sinking Kirks Spoon. You can get them at Orvis.

I believe Kirk put up some youtubes on how he tied his spoons.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> Spoons are for eating, not flyfishing


Yeah! Spoons ain't flies! 

J/K man. The only thing I have against them is that every one I have tried creates a ton of line twist in the leader. I think it must happen during my false casting, but it sure messes my leader up. I switched to a Hamilton's Copperhead fly to get the flash. Just no wobble.

Pete


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > Spoons are for eating, not flyfishing
> 
> 
> Yeah!  Spoons ain't flies!
> ...


Small swivel is used


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > Spoons are for eating, not flyfishing
> >
> >
> > Yeah!  Spoons ain't flies!
> ...


I use swivels with my spoons for spin, but I also use a split ring to attach the swivel. How do you attach a swivel to a spoon fly? With a small split ring?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

We tie in the swivels two feet up from the fly


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

7' Tapered leader to one end of swivel, tie 2' Tippett to other end of swivel, tie spoon to end of tippet.


----------

